# contraception



## BB1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi 
Has any couple dealt with the vasectomy issue?
Trying to get my hubby to agree to having one:scratchhead:


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

BB1 said:


> Hi
> Has any couple dealt with the vasectomy issue?
> Trying to get my hubby to agree to having one:scratchhead:


I tried to talk my husband into one for 4yrs. Then my beautiful baby girl came alongs. We now have kids aged 13, 10 and 1 1/2. I got my tubes tied right after the baby was born. I had a bad last pregnancy and did not want anymore.

My take is this: The person who does not want kids or more kids should take the step. Sure it is less painful for the man, but someone has to get it done.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

best thing I ever did. Just had it done this past spring.

We had our first kid after 10 years of marriage when she was 30. Second a few years later. 5-6 years after that, we realized we were really 'done'.. and I wanted to get her off the pill that she had been on for 25 years really.

I might add.. that I am a pretty big baby when it comes to doctors and needes and stuff. I mean - I just about pass out giving blood - not lie. Cold sweat - the whole thing.

I lived through it. Search for some threads here - there are plenty of VAS discussions. It really is a good thing... nothing _nothing_ changes except her being off the pill - which, it seems, has benefits too.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/42192-another-vasectomy-thread-bruising.html

I was very sore the first day, but it was nothing serious. I walked a bit like John Wayne for a couple days.

Make sure and follow directions for a follow up 'sample' after 3 months. It takes a while to flush out existing sperm from the system - so you NEED a test to show that he is indeed... shooting blanks.

Find a guythat has gotten one. It would take about 5 minutes to convince your hubby to get one.

laugh - I didnt know my brother had one until I mentioned I was getting one to him and he was like 'oh yeah.. I had that done years ago'.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Nope. Got tubes tied when the last one was born. Figured since they had me open anyway, and we were done....


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

underwater2010 said:


> Sure it is less painful for the man, but someone has to get it done.


And much less invasive. Had mine done 15+ years ago and never regretted it. Had it done at the doctor's office Friday afternoon. Watched a lot of football with an ice pack Saturday and mowed the lawn on Sunday. Pretty smooth really.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Had mine 15 or so years ago. Absolutely brilliant.

All of our kids were the result of crazy horny nights where we just forgot about protection.

Now we don't have to worry about crazy horny we can just do it.


----------



## ChangingMe (Oct 3, 2012)

If you can't convince him, have you thought about an IUD? The success rate is almost exactly the same (over 99%), and depending on the type you get, it's good for either 5 or 10 years. 

My husband wanted a V after our daughter was born, but I wasn't quite ready to say we were totally done having kids. Instead, I got the Mirena, and I have LOVED it. I've had it for over 3 years now, I have periods maybe every 6-8 weeks, and they last literally about 4 hours. Very few PMS symptoms, no tampons or pads to buy, it's been great. 

We are now in agreement that we are done having kids, and I think my H is going to have a V next year, but even in 2 years when I have to get this IUD removed, I may go ahead and have another put in, since I love the light periods and PMS symptoms. 

Just something to consider if he won't get snipped. I feel like it's a win-win.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Easy as hell. Had it on Fri , back to work on Mon.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Most guys don't have problems, but some do and if it's him having them he won't care about the stats. Look up vasectomy and infection or congestive epididymitis (I had both).

My standard advice:

1) Be sure you are done having kids. And, the partner who is done gets sterilized. If you divorced him or died, would he want more kids with someone else? Would either of you want more kids if one of your own died?

2) Make sure he does this willingly. If you pushed him into this, and he had complications, would he resent you?

3) If you have it done, have it done by an experienced urologist - not a family doctor and not a general surgeon. I let my doc talk me into having the in-house surgeon do it. He did the surgery fine but was not qualified to recognize the infection or do anything about it. I was in pain longer than necessary and it took 6 weeks of antibiotics to clear up.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, a tubal is more invasive and takes a bit longer to recover.

But if you go that route there are some advantages.

A tubal is effective in one cycle. There is no time to clear out the system.

The failure rate is 1/5. 

No 'blue balls' after effect that is rather unpleasant for some men.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I never wanted my husband to get snipped, I opted for the non-hormonal IUD , It can stay in for up to 12 long years, once inserted (takes 2 minutes -nurse practitioner did mine).... that's it... Once inserted, you are protected from that moment. You never have to do a thing...and it's as effective as any other birth control, even more so ... and God forbid if all your kids were killed in a car accident a week later... it could be taken out and conception could resume, if this was desired. 

I LOVE my IUD !! I think it is the best on the market for women -so long as they are monogamous. If not, there is a higher risk for pelvic inflammatory disease due to possible STD's 

ParaGard® (intrauterine copper contraceptive)


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I had my vasectomy 8 years ago...best decision I ever made. I don't like needles or blood either, but this went pretty quick. The nurse helping the doctor sensed my apprehension, and her smile, bedside manner, and sexy charm really encouraged me thru it (maybe distracted me thru it now that I think about it) 

I did use the ice pack the next day, and was back to work in 2 days. We made this decision because having my wive's tubes tied involved a much more serious surgery. This was easy.

The nurse winked at me when I left and reminded me to get my sperm count checked after 25 ejaculations...just to make sure. She said there were Fathers out there now who had undergone the surgery...because they didn't wait or get the follow up semen analysis. 

I didn't make that mistake, and made it fun for my wife and I to "handle" the 25 ejaculation process together! :smthumbup:

I also had some of my sperm frozen prior to this procedure...just in case...but I won't ever need it now that I am in my mid 40's.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

BB1 said:


> Hi
> Has any couple dealt with the vasectomy issue?
> Trying to get my hubby to agree to having one:scratchhead:


Why not look into a procedure called Essure, which is permanent birth control for women, but is less invasive and a quick recovery time? Essure Home Page


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

DTO said:


> Most guys don't have problems, but some do and if it's him having them he won't care about the stats. Look up vasectomy and infection or congestive epididymitis (I had both).
> 
> My standard advice:
> 
> ...


Yea best to follow advice.

My tackle went black and blue, but what didn't help is my wife wanted to see where they had cut.
She got excited while looking and basically 'did' me, she even promised she would be gentle:rofl:

But even then I was still ok within a week.


----------

